# 3 Tages Hüttentour



## tourhase (28. März 2014)

Hallo ich bin auf der Suche nach einer 3 Tages Tour im Juli gerne in den Alpen also Do. Anreise und die erste Etappe. So. ist dann wieder Heimreise. Allerdings soll es nicht so eine hardcore Tour werden max. 1200 Höhenmeter gerne mit schönen Singeltrail kann ruhig eine wenig technisch sein. Kennt jemand da eine nette Tour.


----------



## 4mate (28. März 2014)

*3-4 Tage MTB Hüttentour geplant. Route gesucht | MTB-News

Hüttentour II (mittel) - Fahrtwind Mountainbike Erlebnisse

Mountainbike: 3 Tages TEGERNSEER HÜTTENTOUR (Tour *

Wünschen zu wählen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tourhase (30. März 2014)

Super danke für die schnelle Antwort Touren sehen gut aus


----------

